# Can you have dp for your whole life?



## tina5656 (May 4, 2012)

?


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

tina5656 said:


> ?


if u choose to do nothing than it is possible but if try as hard as u can u will persevere


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

It's possible but I'm fairly certain it's rare. It's more likely to be longer term if there's a drug or trauma history, but you can get better with treatment


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

DP is something seen as poorly curable, at least dp disorder. 
After 4 years of DP Ive take in my face a strong setback, simply because I was making my life correctly exactly like before and recovered some passion, then my state aggravated and lost 101% of what left. Now after 2 other years, Im more pessimistic and less ok with the stuff "do what need to be done so you will beat DP". Thats only what our parent said to us from the beginning, in any adversity "doing the best" lead automatically to resolution of problem, and thats false. If a meteor hit the earth tomorrow, we can do our best, nothing will avoid total destruction of earth.

Its not that Ive abandonned : its that I do what need to be done at a moment X and I stop to worry about unresolvable things. My life is now simple, I strive after nothing, and thats it. 
If you want its like to say strong avoidance lead to a more living life : while I totally avoid an hypothetical future friends meeting due to some semi existencial fear about personnality, then suddenly at the moment Im thinking shit a girl speak to me and we share a kind of great moment (happen 2 hour ago, I dont invent). You can see that as collecting fear and taking always the alternate way, but what is important is the way. 
Accepting a problem mean accepting all the problem : you cant say I accept DP so Ill became famous or something. Its : I accept DP so I accept avoidance so I accept anxiety so I accept being fucked so I accept being recluse and many other "so".


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

noname said:


> DP is something seen as poorly curable, at least dp disorder.
> After 4 years of DP Ive take in my face a strong setback, simply because I was making my life correctly exactly like before and recovered some passion, then my state aggravated and lost 101% of what left. Now after 2 other years, Im more pessimistic and less ok with the stuff "do what need to be done so you will beat DP". Thats only what our parent said to us from the beginning, in any adversity "doing the best" lead automatically to resolution of problem, and thats false. If a meteor hit the earth tomorrow, we can do our best, nothing will avoid total destruction of earth.
> 
> Its not that Ive abandonned : its that I do what need to be done at a moment X and I stop to worry about unresolvable things. My life is now simple, I strive after nothing, and thats it.
> ...


i didnt really understand a single thing u said but all i know is that if u give up and dont set goals ur not going to recover. if one person can recover after 20 yrs then im pretty sure nearly everyone is capable of recovery its just difficult to get in the right state of mind. if they recovered after 20 yrs they did something right and were doing something wrong.


----------

